# Queen Contest for Newbie?



## ropergirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I have been to rodeos and riding horses all my life,so I decided to run for a Rodeo Queen title this year.I was wondering,what are some basics?Do you wear show clothing?What type of things do you have to do when running?

Thanks!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to judge the Little Britches Rodeo queen contest for my area for years, except we called it rodeo Ambassador, as boys could enter to, but I doubt they wanted to wear the crown, lol. Yes, you dress up in western showclothes. The contestants had to do a speech, answer horsemanship & horse management questions. They rode a barrel pattern, a horsemanship pattern and did rail class. The final challenge was carrying the flag around the arena on horseback. The winner's first duty would be to lead the Little Britches Rodeo parade the very next week and kick off rodeo week in our area.
I encourage you to enter, find out what is required and start practising now. Good luck!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would highly suggest you find a few pageants to go and watch first, before you enter one. That way, you'll get a glimpse of what is needed during a pageant and what some of your duties will involve.

Every rodeo queen pageant is different. Some are local and laid back, and some are precursors to state titles and are serious business.

In general, rodeo queen pageants are judges on 1) appearance 2)personality 3) horsemanship. So ever if it is a laid back pageant with basic outfits, make sure every aspect of you is clean and in place (which means polishing the BOTTOM of your boots too. And make sure the tack on your horse for horsemanship is clean, well-oiled, and spotless. You don't need to have a super expensive outfit, tack, or horse, but you do need to have a good clean appearance.

For personality, the judges want to see YOU. Don't be fake and don't force it. They want a friendly, approachable, enthusiastic person who is knowledgeable about rodeo and horses (so yes this means you need to STUDY). You will be interviewed and asked impromptu questions. Also make sure you are watching the news and know current events because that can be asked too.

Being a rodeo queen, you won't always ride your own horse. In fact, when you travel longer distances to make rodeo or parade appearances, you often will borrow the stock contractor horses. Thus you need to be a good rider an be able to handle anything with a smile and one hand. Your other hand is usually carrying a flag! And you just do NOT ride two-handed (its not rodeo queen like).

So during the pageant, you may need several outfits (depending on the pageant) for formal wear dresses, rodeo attire, horsemanship outfit, interview outfit, and more. Just depends on the pageant. You'll be expected to give a speech or two, answer knowledge and current event impromptu questions, have an interview, modeling, sign autographs, sell raffle tickets, etc.

Especially since this is your first pageant, go watch a few first and find yourself a coach (someone who has been there and done that to help you).

If you win, you are expected to follow the rules set forth by the rodeo committee. You may be required to attend specific events such as fundraisers, rodeos, radio or TV interviews, parades, or any other western events. Of course, you are making appearances to help promote your rodeo, and the sport itself. And in some cases, they may want you to compete in a higher state pageant.

That's a very short summary of rodeo queens, and it was probably WAY more than you expected. Being a rodeo queen is a ton of fun, but it also is a lot of work on your part.

Feel free to message me if you have any more questions and I will do my best to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

